# αλλόθρησκος & ετερόδοξος



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

Από εγκύκλιο του υπουργείου παιδείας: "...οι μη Ορθόδοξοι μαθητές, δηλαδή οι αλλόθρησκοι ή ετερόδοξοι...", και καλά το ετερόδοξοι μπορεί να είναι heterodox (μπορεί και όχι στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο, δεν είμαι 1100% σίγουρη) αλλά τον αλλόθρησκο τι να τον κάνω; Μάλλον περιφραστικά;

και αν περιφραστικά, τότε πώς; "[those] belonging to other religions";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

...of non (Greek) Orthodox confession ίσως;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

Για το δεύτερο υπάρχει και το people of a different faith.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

pupils of a different faith or creed
και έκλεισες
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...of non (Greek) Orthodox confession ίσως;


μα τότε θα έχω πλεονασμό: "οι μη ορθόδοξοι που είναι μη ορθόδοξοι" - "non Greek orthodox students, namely of non Greek Orthodox confession...". Νομίζω πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι συνώνυμο μεν, διαφορετικό δε. 

Ευχαριστώ Παλάβρα, θα το κοιτάξω λίγο να δω αν ταιριάζει σε επίσημο έγγραφο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2011)

Students of a different Christian denomination or of a different religion.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> μα τότε θα έχω πλεονασμό: "οι μη ορθόδοξοι που είναι μη ορθόδοξοι" - "non Greek orthodox students, namely of non Greek Orthodox confession...". Νομίζω πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι συνώνυμο μεν, διαφορετικό δε.


Εννοούσα να τα συγχωνεύσεις (αλλά πρέπει να γράφω αυτά που εννοώ, ξεχνάω ότι δεν κουβεντιάζουμε δια ζώσης... :)).


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Earion said:


> Students of a different Christian denomination or of a different religion.



Έτσι δεν περιλαμβάνεις π.χ. τους άθρησκους, που είναι ετερόδοξοι και χωράνε στο πιο αόριστο _creed_.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

Οι άθρησκοι, ωστόσο, δεν καλύπτονται από το different faith;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

pupils of a different faith or creed, μ' αρέσει.

Το christian denomination βέβαια δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει τους άθρησκους, νομίζω όμως ότι ούτε ο εκδώσας την εγκύκλιο τους είχε συμπεριλάβει στο μυαλό του. Οπωσδήποτε πάντως δεν τους συμπεριέλαβε στη διατύπωσή του, γιατί ετερόδοξος είναι αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο earion.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Σε μια μετάφραση του Συντάγματος λέει (σε πιστή μετάφραση) «of a different religion or creed».
http://www.hri.org/docs/syntagma/artcl80.html
Αν μεταφράζει το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

Το ίδιο λέει:
Άρθρο 59, παρ. 2.
Αλλόθρησκοι ή ετερόδοξοι βουλευτές δίνουν τον ίδιο όρκο σύμφωνα με τον τύπο της δικής τους θρησκείας ή του δικού τους δόγματος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals, είστε θησαυρός.


----------

